# Got to love Texas



## richg99 (Oct 18, 2019)

Got to love Texas. I went to the nearest "big" lake now that I am back home. Three hours. One bite, but it was a good one. 19 inch LM Bass. I'm happy.

I was going to head for the saltwater flats but...I discovered that I didn't have my Credit Card while on the way to Galveston. I called the restaurant that we ate at last nite and l, lucky for me, they had my card. By the time I picked it up, it was too late to drive all of the way South. So I took off for Lake Conroe. Glad that I went now.

rich


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 19, 2019)

That must have been fun to catch. I would take one like that any day of the week. Were you tossing lures or soft plastics?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 19, 2019)

Texas rigged (of course) Senko worm. Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 20, 2019)

Way back when I targeted LMB, a Texas rigged rubber worm fished slow was most productive by far. That is after the learning curve. I would advise folks to set the hook on any resistance, any twitch or when the line moved even slightly in a direction other than towards you. Once it happens a few times then the light bulb goes off. haha. We didn't know it was called a Texas rig.


----------



## handyandy (Nov 18, 2019)

I've had fish pick up baits and head towards me those are the ones I have to reel like made and ram her home to get the hook in.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 19, 2019)

handyandy said:


> I've had fish pick up baits and head towards me those are the ones I have to reel like made and ram her home to get the hook in.



Yeah, that is a good point. Any time the line moves somewhere that it shouldn't be moving is reason to hit it. 

I lost one trout yesterday under similar circumstances. Wind was blowing the boat back towards the fish and a line of buoys. While I was putting the boat in gear to move it I couldn't keep tension on the line and bingo, fish gone. I did manage to land a couple of fat ones though.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 19, 2019)

My little 8 acre pond behind the house spoils me. 30+ bass in 4 hours, spread over 4 days. Nothing bigger than 1 to 2 lbs, but the action was consistent. Then, I spend 2 hours driving one way to the Bay and I couldn't buy a bite from anything. Bah humbug.


----------

